# transmisor y receptor de 2.4 o 5 Ghz



## emmanuelarandag (Ene 14, 2006)

hola, me podrian ayudar con un circuito transmisor y receptor a 2.4 o 5 Ghz, es para un robot a control remoto,


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

Para esas frecuencias tan altas lo que necesitas es un modulo de comunicacion como estos:

2.4GHz Wireless RF Modules

Pero creo que el costo de estos equipos los hace prohibitivos, usa mejor modulos RF seriales de 400MHz, son mas faciles de conseguir y mas baratos.

Saludos.


----------



## emmanuelarandag (Feb 18, 2006)

Hola, me gustaria que me dijeran si tienen algun circuito para que yo mismo lo haga, la frecuencia que quiero es desde 2GHz  hasta 4 GHz, me gustaria poder armarlo, igual que transmita audio y video.


----------



## odre80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hola Fer, com oserian esos circuitos que dices tu a 400Mhz??

Un saludo.


----------

